# ADDOS!!



## brugola (19 Febbraio 2009)

come stai???
è una vita che non ti leggo!!
la mia portafinestra ti manda i suoi saluti!!


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> come stai???
> è una vita che non ti leggo!!
> la mia portafinestra ti manda i suoi saluti!!


ma dai? è tornato??
dov'è??
ciao


----------



## Minerva (19 Febbraio 2009)

al terzo aperitivo a me potrebbe apparire la madonna della guardia...a te  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 addos?​


----------



## Bruja (4 Marzo 2009)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> al terzo aperitivo a me potrebbe apparire la madonna della guardia...a te
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Non stuzzicarlo é una persona talmente fantasiosa che si inventerebbe una "Lourdes 2" in zona con tanto di piscine salvifiche!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


x Addos 
Benritrovato


----------



## Old Addos (4 Marzo 2009)

*Per Brugola*

Sto bene , grazie ;

ieri ti ho inviato un messaggio di posta elettronica , attraverso il sito ; spero che tu non l' abbia cancellato come spam ; il mio indirizzo contiene il numero 59 ; se lo vedi , va' tranquilla ;

ad ogni modo , dall' ultimo aggiornamento di Giovanni , non riesco a mandare messaggi dal computer di casa ; difatti adesso scrivo dall' ufficio ( potevo pensarci prima . . . . . . ) ;

la mia poca pazienza verso computer ed affini , mi aveva portato a rinunciare , poi l' altroieri mi è arrivato l' avviso di una risposta ad una discussione in cui ero iscritto ( roba vecchia . . . .  ) , per cui ho avuto l' ispirazione a mettere il naso nel sito e ho visto il tuo thread , cosicchè mi sono sentito in dovere di risponderti , o quantomeno cercare di farlo ;

nel frattempo , dopo telefonata a Bruja , ho chiesto aiuto a Fedifrago , che mi risulta essere subentrato a Giovanni ( le cui indicazioni non ero riuscito a mettere a frutto ) nella gestione tecnica , per uscire da questo stallo.


A presto ( speriamo ) ; un abbraccio.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Marzo 2009)

Addos ha detto:


> Sto bene , grazie ;
> 
> ieri ti ho inviato un messaggio di posta elettronica , attraverso il sito ; spero che tu non l' abbia cancellato come spam ; il mio indirizzo contiene il numero 59 ; se lo vedi , va' tranquilla ;
> 
> ...


Ciaoooo


----------



## Old giobbe (4 Marzo 2009)

Bentornato Addos.


----------



## brugola (5 Marzo 2009)

Addos ha detto:


> Sto bene , grazie ;
> 
> ieri ti ho inviato un messaggio di posta elettronica , attraverso il sito ; spero che tu non l' abbia cancellato come spam ; il mio indirizzo contiene il numero 59 ; se lo vedi , va' tranquilla ;
> 
> ...


ciao addos. non mi è arrivato niente


----------



## Old Addos (6 Marzo 2009)

*Venerdì 6 marzo*

Grazie a tutti dei salutti ( licenza poetica , n.d.a. )


Per Brugola : nella mail , scrivevo più o meno ciò che poi ho replicato qui ; si vede che presentivo che il computer mi avrebbe giocato un tiro mancino ; chissà , forse l' antipatia è reciproca . . . . .


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Marzo 2009)

Addos ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti dei salutti ( licenza poetica , n.d.a. )
> 
> 
> Per Brugola : nella mail , scrivevo più o meno ciò che poi ho replicato qui ; si vede che presentivo che il computer mi avrebbe giocato un tiro mancino ; chissà , forse l' antipatia è reciproca . . . . .


ti avevo salutato anch'io


----------



## brugola (6 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ti avevo salutato anch'io


 
ma tu hai la già la ricetta del tomino


----------



## brugola (6 Marzo 2009)

Addos ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti dei salutti ( licenza poetica , n.d.a. )
> 
> 
> Per Brugola : nella mail , scrivevo più o meno ciò che poi ho replicato qui ; si vede che presentivo che il computer mi avrebbe giocato un tiro mancino ; chissà , forse l' antipatia è reciproca . . . . .


sai che ho ancora la portafinestra rotta?
non li fanno più e me la devo tenere o cambiare tutto??
che bastardi. io ho risolto aprendo quella in mezzo..ma non è corretto


----------



## Old Addos (6 Marzo 2009)

*per Asudem*

Sì , difatti ho ringraziato tutti ( sottinteso : tutti coloro che mi hanno salutato ) ;

anzi , ti ho inviato una mail , giorni fa , sei una delle poche di cui abbia l' indirizzo ; non dirmi che anche tu non hai ricevuto niente . . . . .


----------



## Old Addos (6 Marzo 2009)

*Per Brugola*

Sì , difatti , per aiutarti a risolvere la questione , avrei avuto necessità di sapere almeno chi è il produttore della ferramenta ;

personalmente , ritengo che i serramenti scorrevoli siano una trappola ;

se fosse casa mia , eliminerei le ante e , sul telaio fisso , andrei ad applicarmi con un nuovo serramento ( telaio+ante ) ad apertura normale ;

perderai alcuni centimetri di luce di passaggio , ma l' apertura è così grande che non te ne accorgi nemmeno.


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Marzo 2009)

Addos ha detto:


> Sì , difatti ho ringraziato tutti ( sottinteso : tutti coloro che mi hanno salutato ) ;
> 
> anzi , ti ho inviato una mail , giorni fa , sei una delle poche di cui abbia l' indirizzo ; non dirmi che anche tu non hai ricevuto niente . . . . .


non ho ricevuto nulla. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




puoi saltare un commento prima di scrivere?
tutta quella patonza di seguito mi turba


----------



## brugola (6 Marzo 2009)

Addos ha detto:


> Sì , difatti , per aiutarti a risolvere la questione , avrei avuto necessità di sapere almeno chi è il produttore della ferramenta ;
> 
> personalmente , ritengo che i serramenti scorrevoli siano una trappola ;
> 
> ...


 
purtroppo non è casa mia, e per fare il lavoro che dici tu spenderei un botto


----------



## Old Addos (6 Marzo 2009)

*per Asudem*

Sta' tranquilla , salterò ben più di un commento , potendo scrivere solo dall' ufficio . . . . .


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Marzo 2009)

Addos ha detto:


> Sta' tranquilla , salterò ben più di un commento , potendo scrivere solo dall' ufficio . . . . .


come va con la risottara? c'è ancora?


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> come va con la risottara? c'è ancora?


ma non era lui che faceva il risotto o prima o dopo non ricordo?


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma non era lui che faceva il risotto o prima o dopo non ricordo?


forse è vero...
vabbè il senso è se c'è ancora o se è passato a far la pasta


----------



## Minerva (6 Marzo 2009)

mi dimetto senza possibilità di revoca.
quando è troppo è troppo
addio per sempre


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi dimetto senza possibilità di revoca.
> quando è troppo è troppo
> addio per sempre


ma se usa anche quadri come avatar


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma se usa anche quadri come avatar


a minerva mancano i "senza titolo" del linguista


----------



## Old Addos (6 Marzo 2009)

*per Asudem*

Sì , i risotti sono sempre in auge , anche se ultimamente sono più orientato sullo spaghetto . . . . . .


----------



## brugola (6 Marzo 2009)

Addos ha detto:


> Sì , i risotti sono sempre in auge , anche se ultimamente sono più orientato sullo spaghetto . . . . . .


ma hai ancora la tua amica di metro?
ora ti devi cimentare negli arrostini


----------



## Old Addos (6 Marzo 2009)

*per Brugola*

Sì , l' amica di Metro è sempre in pista ;

agli arrosti pensa lei , nel senso che brucia i tegami . . . . .


----------



## brugola (6 Marzo 2009)

Addos ha detto:


> Sì , l' amica di Metro è sempre in pista ;
> 
> agli arrosti pensa lei , nel senso che brucia i tegami . . . . .


capperi..allora  è ammore vero!!


----------

